# Anyone else get blister sores on hands from handling the Buff's???



## JstLv2Crz (Aug 10, 2012)

Gosh, I don't know if anyone else has had this problem...Since I have had my chickens I get blisters/rash on my hands after I handle the chickens, even after washing my hands. ( Usually comes out the next day ) It seems to be when I handle the Buff's. I also have EE's and a Brahama but their feathers seem of a different texture than the Buff's. This is about the 4th time ( in 4 months ) this has happened to me, and once the blisters start is keeps spreading. Went to the dr once and he wasn't sure what it was and I even asked if handling chickens could cause this. He has chickens and thought unlikely. But, I am not sure about that. I have to use a special prescription cream on the blisters to get them to stop spreading and dry up. I am hoping someone could give me any answers to my problem or have had the same problem


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like allergic reaction to the buffs. Either wear cotton gloves (gee that's just way too simple) or try topical benedryl on your hands before and/or after contact. Wash hands after, then apply benedryl. Or you could try homeopathic Apis Mel 30x a few times and see if that doesn't stop the reactions. It sounds like a form of anaphylaxis though. Good thing is its still local and just on skin.


----------



## maperry (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably allergic contact dermatitis. If you choose to try the Benadryl cream and it seems to get worse or spread, discontinue. The Benadryl cream may cause this because you are already in a reactive state. If it doesn't go away in a few weeks, see a doctor. You may need a prescription.


----------



## JstLv2Crz (Aug 10, 2012)

*Thanks for the info!!*



Energyvet said:


> Sounds like allergic reaction to the buffs. Either wear cotton gloves (gee that's just way too simple) or try topical benedryl on your hands before and/or after contact. Wash hands after, then apply benedryl. Or you could try homeopathic Apis Mel 30x a few times and see if that doesn't stop the reactions. It sounds like a form of anaphylaxis though. Good thing is its still local and just on skin.


Thanks for the info and what to do....I can keep a pair of gloves around and try that. Will also try the benedryl too.


----------

